# US Navy Shipboard Airborne ASW 1940-1977 Vol I 1940-1960 (1 Viewer)



## jetcal1 (Feb 5, 2021)

This might be of some interest to a few folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 6, 2021)

Preach on, brother


----------



## WATU (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice one. I had been looking for this for some time and managed to scrounge a hard copy of most of it. Handy to have it electronically. Not as detailed as I had been expecting but still a good read. Thanks


----------

